# Backdrop



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The building was pieced together from walls from a smaller structure. The chimney is a paper towel tube.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

It show what a little creativity can do. Great Job!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've used small spools of thread as wire loads, empty toilet paper rolls as culverts,..... There are many things when used up around the house that can be put into your layouts. Saves money...more money for track and trains!!!


----------

